# Unexpected pregnancy at 40



## AMELSHA

Hi all, I have re registered with this forum after being a member when I was pregnant with my first two now aged 8 and 6. 
Aged 40 I find myself unexpectedly pregnant and naturally feeling anxious and having all sorts of thoughts racing through my head. 
Difference with being pregnant this time is that I'm not marrie, just divorced actually and with a new partner who already has 3 kids of his own. 
Has anyone else here found themselves in a similar situation.....how did you feel? Cope?


----------



## AMELSHA

Guess not.

How do I delete this post? Can a moderator please remove this post?


----------



## Radkat

This section doesn't get much traffic. I'm 39 and got pregnant while preventing. While I'm married, it's an adjustment to my plans for my family. I still have days where I feel bad that my 2 other kids will have to divide their attention with a baby. That being said, I'm very happy to have a new addition. It took me a bit to get to this point though. Are you concerned about your new partner's reactions or your relationship with him?


----------



## Lucasmum

Hi I'm 40 and pregnant with a nearly 10 year old DS:flower:

The pregnancy was certainly a shock we weren't actively trying but we are both old enough to know what can happen when you don't use protection didn't stop a whole load of blame panic and fear when we first found out, not married here either but I personally don't think that makes a blind bit of difference :flower:

Feeling wise I feel a lot more tired and achy than I did 10 years ago but other than that it's actually been a pretty good pregnancy I'm classed as high risk so have lots of extra appointments and scans which is reassuring and I feel I'm being taken good care off :flower:

Good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## Ladyheader

Oh. That's weird.


----------

